# Town Tunes



## SRS (Jul 20, 2015)

So there's a post your town map but I think a town tune showcase would be cool. This is my town tune:




It's based on Oo-De-Lally from Disney's Robin Hood. Video. I figured it was fitting for an Animal Crossing village!


----------



## Toaster (Jul 20, 2015)

My town tune is part of the main theme for the Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker. 

G _ G _ C E _ D
C _ B C _  A f _


----------



## Serif (Jul 20, 2015)

Mine is Epona's theme from OOT. I love how it sounds on my animals, and I'm also proud because I did it myself by ear (even if it is simple, I just like knowing I did it myself <3 )



You can listen to it at this link: http://www.qrcrossing.com/melody/?s=cefocefocefefodc
However it doesn't seem to be friendly with Google Chrome. I had to use Firefox to make it work.


----------



## Melyora (Jul 20, 2015)

I made a town tune today of this song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_LOOKssMpA (part 0:06 - 0:11) It fits perfectly in the full tab. It sounds amazing if the villagers whistle it.

I'll make a screenshot of it later and post it here, but my 3ds is charging right now =)


----------



## twisty (Jul 20, 2015)

My first town tune was the beginning of the Songbird cry from Bioshock: Infinite, but now it's part of the theme from My Neighbor Totoro.


----------



## Kirindrake (Jul 20, 2015)

I forget if it's [this one still (Kyrie, Death Note)] or if I still have it as [this one (Dango Daikazoku, Clannad)]. Kyrie was my first town's town tune, and I've kinda carried it over to each town, until the current one I'm in I did the Dango one XD


----------



## Melyora (Jul 20, 2015)

So here's my town tune. I figured, I can make a video from it as well, so here it is!


----------



## Serif (Jul 20, 2015)

Melyora said:


> So here's my town tune. I figured, I can make a video from it as well, so here it is!



That's a cute tune. I would've taken video of mine but my hands shake like you wouldn't believe ><


----------



## metoob (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll like to see how I can make complicated songs fit in it like the theme song or an actual song by a band or the town hall theme song


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 20, 2015)

I've made mine the Earth God's Lyric from The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker. I love Wind Waker, Medli's my favorite character, and I love the song, so it only made sense. 

I used to have it as the Goldenrod City Theme from Pokemon Heartgold and Soulsilver, though.


----------



## Ender (Jul 20, 2015)

Goldenrod City from Pokemon HeartGold/SoulSilver.

Probably gonna change it later though lol


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 20, 2015)

Mine is currently Town With an Ocean View from Kiki's Delivery Service. It sounds nice as a town tune.

I found it here


----------



## Goldenapple (Jul 20, 2015)

Mine is Terminator. c:<
Notes:
A B C _ _ _ _ _
B _ G _ C _ _ _


----------



## feminist (Jul 20, 2015)

my is from the x files theme:


----------



## SRS (Jul 21, 2015)

These are all great. &#55357;&#56832;


----------

